# getting called on



## sammyandlucy (Oct 4, 2011)

At school I freak out about getting called on by my math teacher because if I get the answer wrong or say I don't no he has to explain it to me in front of the entire class also my face gets really red and my voice gets shaky and people laugh


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I raise my hand in math class, but I get red faced and nervous if I get the answer wrong...or if the teacher is nasty about it.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Never had an issue with this. It doesn't matter whether you are right or you are wrong:the important thing is that you learn...


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

I know exactly what you're talking about, you live in total fear of hearing your name called because you know your face will instantly turn red. Same thing for me back in high school. I would practically hide behind the person sitting in front of me to avoid being called on. No easy answers, unfortunately, wish I could help you. I'm glad I'm out of school. But, it'll get better as you get older.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I've always had that problem. I never participate in class... I hate being called on when Professors are taking attendance! >__< Hope it dulls out as you get older


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

This problem has gotten much better for me. I raise my hand to ask questions all the time, for example. The only problem still remaining is the fear of getting called on & not knowing the answer. I do still get nervous & embarrassed. So - I feel you, OP.


----------



## HyperActive (Sep 28, 2011)

Sammyandlucy, 

There are a few steps you can take to try to limit the embarrassment in a classroom: 

-If you have an I.E.P, you should be able to get the modifications you are requesting into your education plan.
-You can talk to your teacher in private and ask him not to call on you when your hand is not up. 
-You could look into getting a doctor's note requesting not to be called upon in class. 
-Last but not least, your parent/guardian could request and interview with the teacher and a vice principal to discuss modifications. 

It doesn't have to be a battle to get him to stop calling on you and embarrass you, but he needs to know he must stop if his goal is to embarrass you. In my opinion and I realize it may only be mine there is never a need to center a student out like he does you. If he is that worried about you learning he would come by your desk when his students are doing desk work and explain it to you one to one and not center you out. 

I'm 39 years old and I still feel the pain when teachers used to do that to me,


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Think about it this way, a good proportion of the kids are unlikely to know the answer anyway. Most people do not volunteer to answer questions because a) they do not know the answer or b are not confident in their answer. I doubt that all of the other people in your class are highly intelligent, as this is not statistically probable.


----------



## HyperActive (Sep 28, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Think about it this way, a good proportion of the kids are unlikely to know the answer anyway. Most people do not volunteer to answer questions because a) they do not know the answer or b are not confident in their answer. I doubt that all of the other people in your class are highly intelligent, as this is not statistically probable.


Very true Invisible,

But please correct me if I am mistaken but I get the sense the issue may be the teacher doesn't center other students out that don't know the answer like he/she does the O.P.

I clearly remember my grade three teacher doing the same to me for what seems like 20 minutes until I was crying in front of all my peers on somewhat of a regular basis. She didn't care one bit about me or my education, it just seemed to make her day to see me in that state.

ADD: I just re-read the O.P message again and I may have mis-perceived it to being much more extreme then it is, I hope I did over analyze it and things are well for you.


----------

